

Music-Map – a map of music - Complete
http://www.music-map.com

======
wazari972
That's a good database for discovering new music groups, it's pretty accurate
for the different bands I know/tried.

It's also interesting to look how the algorithm tries to improve the location
of the different names, it seems to something like "I need to be a N pixel
from center, and ni for group i, move to adjust and try again"

